# Webbed feet?



## Brutus0124

Is it extremely abnormal for my little am bully puppy to have webbed feet? He is my first am bully ( I've had apbt/mixes in the past) so I'm not sure if this is a normal occurence in them or not.


----------



## Eric

Can you take a few pics? Hard to say from just going by your post.

Pics would help a lot in being able to tell if your pup has normal feet or an irregularity.


----------



## Xiahko

Could be a birth defect,or it could be mixed with lab.


----------



## Brutus0124

will try to get some good pics but I make no promises. You can't tell unless you spread his toes a little. Each one has a flap of skin that extends nearly to the end of the toe that connects the two toes together.


----------



## Bruce TGPs

I'm not going to stick my neck out and say all APBT have web feet but I have 20 and all them have web feet


----------



## KMdogs

If your dog is truly has webbed paws than its mixed with another breed that does.


----------



## angelbaby

Q) Do Pit Bulls have webbed feet?

A) We've received a number of emails posing the question, "Do Pit 
Bulls have webbed feet?" The simple answer is, "No more so than 
other breeds". All dogs have at least a slight webbing between the 
toes; this is perfectly normal. Excessive webbing is not a breed trait

taken from this site More Info/Help

all dogs have some sort of webbing but pitbulls I believe shouldnt be excessive like what you see with other 'water' dogs.
here are some pictures does yours look like any of these? some of these are pitbulls and arent excessive where as you can see which ones are.
























{ images from google }
here is a list of some of the breeds known for webbed feet

most dogs bred for water (most sporting group breeds, and many working group breeds) have webbed toes. This includes:

Akita 
Brussels Griffon 
Chesapeake Bay Retriever 
Chinook 
Field Spaniel 
German Shorthaired Pointer 
German Wirehaired Pointer 
Irish Water Spaniel 
Labrador Retriever 
Leonberger 
Mi-Ki 
Miniature Poodle 
Native American Indian Dog 
Newfoundland 
Norwegian Buhund 
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever 
Otterhound 
Plott Hound 
Portuguese Water Dog 
Redbone Coonhound 
Ringtail Sing-a-Ling 
Spanish Water Dog 
Toy Poodle 
Weimaraner 
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon

from What are all the dogs that have webbed toes/feet? - Q&A

I think all dogs have some sort of webbing conecting toes to eachother but its the amount of webbing that makes it a webbed foot or not, maybe you are thinking the small webbing that is usually there is unusual? all my dogs have webs that connect but none come to the top of the tips like you see in water dogs.


----------



## performanceknls

:goodpost: I was just going to say many dogs have "webbed" feet at that's normal. True webbed feet got all the way to the toes like in labs. Great pictures!!


----------



## Diggit

it could appear more webbed if the dog has splayed feet or is flat footed... (dog is standing and the toes are a bit spead apart) its a confo fault.


----------



## Brutus0124

Mine is like the first pic. His feet aren't splayed when he stands. I noticed it when I was giving him a bath. He had been playing in the yard after the rain and had mud and sand all over his feet. I was running them under the water faucet and noticed it.


----------



## performanceknls

then he is perfectly normal, that is just normal webbing.


----------



## angelbaby

1st pic is a pitbull so its normal . I think people get confused and any type of webbing they think there dog has webbed feet.


----------



## Brutus0124

Ok thanks for the info.


----------



## 9361

Good thread...


----------



## performanceknls

lol I was just going to post this in your other thread Megan but now you have seen what I was talkinjg about. good deal


----------



## Tazz

My dogs feet looks like the frist pic but I will look again tomorrow and take a pic.


----------



## SkaGirrl

Bruce TGPs said:


> I'm not going to stick my neck out and say all APBT have web feet but I have 20 and all them have web feet


I'm sticking my neck out there too.
I have a 10 wk old Pocket Bully and yes his little toes are webbed. Totally healthy, he came from a good breeder and stock. I think your Bully is fine!
🙂🤘


----------

